# Need Knowledge To Home A Hen (Im also new here!)



## Gracie The Birb

Hi! My name is Aubrey and im taking a new cockatiel hen home! We dont know when she is coming but we know its VERY soon.
My sister has a male normal grey split to pied male and has an account here called Luka the tiel, perhaps you know her.
However, I have a not so big knowledge about cockatiels whatsoever so i need help as i am very addicted to cockatiels and want Gracie to have a long healthy life.
-What do they eat? I need exact information about that, a list if possible
-How to make 2 molting cockatiels bond with each other in only 1 cage?
- Is it true they eat eggs and chicken?
-How to tame a Hen cockatiel quickly and easily?
- What temperature do they live in?
That's all the questions i need. If i missed out any other important information please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## Luka the tiel

Lol 😂 hey sis


----------



## Robert Seale

Well....GLADE  to see there are at least TWO of you now in your country that like birds!!!!


----------



## Luka the tiel

Robert Seale said:


> Well....GLADE  to see there are at least TWO of you now in your country that like birds!!!!


Yeah your kind of right😂 people here treat birds as decorations


----------



## Gracie The Birb

Cockatiels here are treated as if they were nothing, but as we take cockatiels home we save them from horrible awful neglection


----------

